# DirectShow und Dev-C++ 4.9.8.3



## ernii (24. Oktober 2003)

Und nochmal weils so schön ist und ich bei meinem anderen Problem ja grad eh net weiter komme...

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Dev-C++ und DirectShow? Ich hab einwenig was mit DirectDraw gemacht das hat alles funktioniert aber DirectShow will garnet ;/

Ich benutze das DirectX 9 DevPak ...

Also nach dem selbst die simplen Beispiele nicht funktioniert haben hab ich nun einfach nur die dshow.h includiert und die libdxguid.a eingebunden ...

Aber trotzdem es kommen erst ein haufen doppel deklarationsfehler ... das lässt sich aber beheben da ist nur in der strmif.h ein #ifndef nicht richtig ...
Aber dann bleiben immernoch ein paar Errors übrig:

c:/Dev-Cpp/include/strmif.h:20557: `IID_IAMFilterGraphCallback' was not 
   declared in this scope
c:/Dev-Cpp/include/strmif.h:20557: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `EXTERN_GUID' 

   with no type
c:/Dev-Cpp/include/strmif.h:20557: initializer list being treated as compound 
   expression

c:/Dev-Cpp/include/strmif.h:28736: declaration of `GUID tagVMRGUID::GUID'
c:/Dev-Cpp/include/winnt.h:1167: changes meaning of `GUID' from `typedef struct 
   _GUID GUID'
 
Falls da jemand etwas mehr weiß als ich wär ich für hilfe dankbar ...

cu & nochmal gute nacht
ernii


----------



## ZoE (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
habe ähnliche Probleme. Kannst Du mir sagen wo Du das Directx 9 devpak runtergeladen hast? Über Google finde ich es nicht und auf der homepage von dev-c++ ist nur eins für dx8.

Danke im vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## ernii (5. Dezember 2003)

also ich denke mal ich hab den über diese Update Funktion (Tools->Check for Updates o.ä.) runtergeladen ...

meld dich mal bidde falls du irgendeinen erfolg hast 

... allerdings muss ich zu geben das mir Dev-C++ leider etwas zuviele probs gemacht hat und ich mich gerade mit Borland Builder X rumschlage ... aber da noch nichts mit directX probiert hab ...

cu
ernii


----------



## ZoE (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
das mit dem Update hat nicht funktioniert. Es ist zwar ein DirectX paket schon dabei in der Version die ich habe (bin ganz neu in Dev-C++, Umsteiger von MS-VC++) aber da ist nicht alles dabei. Allerdings habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und die DXSDK Sachen die relevant sind konvertiert und in einem DevPak zusammengefasst. Sie funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich kann sogar Projekte die mit dem Application Wizzard von MS-VC++ für DirectX erstellt wurden konvertieren und gleich kompilieren. 
Trotzdem Danke
Gruss ZoE


----------



## ZoE (8. Dezember 2003)

Ehe ich es vergesse, 
seit Samstag steht ein Update des offiziellen DirectX9 DevPaks zum Download. Probier es mal damit.


----------



## Dinsdale (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ZoE,

ich habe Dein aktuelles DirectX9.0 Update mal installiert (DevCPP 4.9.8.5), leider bringts in Zusammenhang mit DirectShow bei mir keine Besserung. Es reicht bei mir schon,  #include<dshow.h> drinzuhaben, dann gibts dieselben Fehler wie bei ernie. Hast Du das mal bei Dir probiert ? Vielleicht muss man in den Compiler Optionen noch irgendwelches #defines einfügen, damit es klappt. Einige konnte ich mit -D_WINGDI_ wegbekommen, das waren irgendwelche Doppeldefinitionen. 



> . Ich kann sogar Projekte die mit dem Application Wizzard von MS-VC++ für DirectX erstellt wurden konvertieren und gleich kompilieren.



Hast Du den VC++ import mit einem directshow Beispiel gemacht? 


Bye, 
           Dinsdale


----------



## ZoE (15. Dezember 2003)

Da hast Du wohl recht. Habe das ganze jetzt ausprobiert aber keinen grossen Erfolg gehabt. Die Fehler die schon von Ernie angesprochen wurden erscheinen auch bei mir.
Vieles hängt auch damit zusammen, dass in der dshow.h auf atl header dateien des VC++ verwiesen wird. Die Anpassungen sind wohl enorm und haben mich vorerst abgeschreckt. 
Es gibt einen Weg aber der erfordert dass die orginal Dateien editiert werden. Ich werde das mal testen, weiss aber net ob sich jeder zutraut in die Headerfiles zu gehen und da sachen zu ändern. Viele Codesegmente sind eben nicht standard c++ compliant. 
Denke dass ich morgen was brauchbares habe. Wäre toll wenn ihr das testen könntet und kurz ne Info zurückgebt ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.


----------



## ZoE (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mir die Mühe sparen, schaut euch mal das hier an:
http://home.clara.net/raoulgough/vidmodem/dshow.html 
das sollte helfen


----------



## Dinsdale (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ZoE, 

hmm, sieht ja recht interessant aus... werds mir mal zu Gemüte führen. Auf die Idee, nach MingW und DShow zu suchen, bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen...

Bye, 
           Dinsdale


----------



## ZoE (24. März 2004)

Hallo nochmal, 
für die das Thema noch aktuell ist. Wir haben es geschafft ein DevPak für Dev-Cpp zusammenzustellen das auch mit DirectShow funktioniert. Das Problem lag nicht am ANSII code den MinGW vorraussetzt, sondern, dass die DirectShow interfaces mit einem IDL compiler extern deklariert sind. 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt könnt ihr es euch anschauen und runterladen 
Hier ist die URL: gproductions 

Hoffe das ist eine Hilfe für euch.


----------

